# [FIX] GPS Slow lock Times.



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have created a CWM/TWRP flashable zip file. This file fixes the long lock time. I get a lock with 9 satellites in about 3 seconds after flashing this. This is of course outdoors although I get a pretty fast lock indoors as well.
[EDIT] Here is the link for those that can't see the attached file.
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=37459


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

http://gerrit.sudoservers.com/#/c/6991/1/gps.conf,unified


----------



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

Where can we grab the zip?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

jtaureli said:


> I have created a CWM/TWRP flashable zip file. This file fixes the long lock time. I get a lock with 9 satellites in about 3 seconds after flashing this. This is of course outdoors although I get a pretty fast lock indoors as well. Attached Files
> GPSFIX.zip 158.65K 35 downloads


 Zip is attached in the OP.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Zip is attached in the OP.


It's not visible in the app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Goofball (Aug 26, 2012)

The zip in the OP is not a good thing to be flashing. The gps.conf it contains is just flat WRONG:

```
<br />
NTP_SERVER1=server 0.us.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER2=server 1.us.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER3=server 2.us.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER4=server 3.us.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER5=server 0.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER6=server 1.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER7=server 2.north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER8=server [URL=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra]http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra[/URL].bin<br />
NTP_SERVER9=server [URL=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra]http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra[/URL].bin<br />
ACCURACY_THRES=80<br />
SUPL_PORT=7276<br />
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com<br />
```
The syntax is all wrong, "server 0.us.pool.ntp.org" isn't even valid. NTP_SERVER8 and NTP_SERVER9 aren't valid NTP servers, even minus the typo, they are AGPS data URLs.

A working basic gps.conf file should look like:

```
<br />
NTP_SERVER=north-america.pool.ntp.org<br />
XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin<br />
XTRA_SERVER_2=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin<br />
XTRA_SERVER_3=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin<br />
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com<br />
SUPL_PORT=7276<br />
```
A slightly more complex WORKING gps.conf is something like:

```
<br />
NTP_SERVER=0.us.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER=1.us.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER=2.us.pool.ntp.org<br />
NTP_SERVER=3.us.pool.ntp.org<br />
XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin<br />
XTRA_SERVER_2=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin<br />
XTRA_SERVER_3=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin<br />
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com<br />
SUPL_PORT=7276<br />
CURRENT_CARRIER=common<br />
DEFAULT_AGPS_ENABLE=TRUE<br />
```
The AOSP default "simple" working version in a CWM/TWRP flashable zip can be downloaded from:
http://goofball.org/...PS_UNF--K_1.zip

The 2nd working example can be downloaded from:
http://goofball.org/...PS_UNF--K_2.zip


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Goofball said:


> The zip in the OP is not a good thing to be flashing. The gps.conf it contains is just flat WRONG:
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


Thanks i will fix it tomorrow


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Updated the OP with a new zip.


----------



## Goofball (Aug 26, 2012)

The gps.conf in your updated zip is still wrong. Please re-read my original post in this thread.

If anyone has downloaded either of the OP's two flashable zips I would recommend that they download one of the two I provided to undo those changes or reflash their ROM.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Fastergps. Problem solved for those that use GPS.conf tweaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

fastergps doesn't work.and which should I flash?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

billymaloney3 said:


> fastergps doesn't work.and which should I flash?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Flash whatever you want. I have tested the zip i made that's attached to the op. Also can confirm it works. Can't comment on the others haven't tried them.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

can u link it bc I am on the app and can't see the link in the op 
Edit: nvm got it
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Updated op with link.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> fastergps doesn't work.and which should I flash?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What exactly is broken on it? It does exactly what it's supposed to do and from what I can tell, the same thing the OP's mod does. That doesn't make one or the other better.

All it does is change the ntp server to a local one for quicker locking and unlike the mod, it is region independent where you can pick your continent and country for quicker gps locking.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> What exactly is broken on it? It does exactly what it's supposed to do and from what I can tell, the same thing the OP's mod does. That doesn't make one or the other better.
> 
> All it does is change the ntp server to a local one for quicker locking and unlike the mod, it is region independent where you can pick your continent and country for quicker gps locking.


Fastergps does indeed work as you mentioned, but personally I don't like adding/installing apps if I don't have to. That being said, I wouldn't use either of the gps.conf files posted in this thread by the OP for the reasons already mentioned by Goofball.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

bhigo said:


> Fastergps does indeed work as you mentioned, but personally I don't like adding/installing apps if I don't have to. That being said, I wouldn't use either of the gps.conf files posted in this thread by the OP for the reasons already mentioned by Goofball.


I cleaned the zip up. Meh whatever I'm sure you know more about this than tiny. He said my GPS.conf looked OK (i think). Anyway I'm no Dev and never claimed to be one. That being said im sure i could have farked it up somehow.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> I cleaned the zip up. Meh whatever I'm sure you know more about this than tiny. He said my GPS.conf looked OK (i think). Anyway I'm no Dev and never claimed to be one. That being said im sure i could have farked it up somehow.


I'm horrible at explaining things. Always have kind of been. That doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. Perhaps I misphrased my earlier statement about fastergps being a fix. It made me look like a snideful this will fix your issue person.

I never said your gps.conf was OK earlier. I'm also not trying to bash what you're working on to help others. I just said it aims to accomplish the same goal as the app fastergps by setting NTP servers in the local region like US.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> I'm horrible at explaining things. Always have kind of been. That doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. Perhaps I misphrased my earlier statement about fastergps being a fix. It made me look like a snideful this will fix your issue person.
> 
> I never said your gps.conf was OK earlier. I'm also not trying to bash what you're working on to help others. I just said it aims to accomplish the same goal as the app fastergps by setting NTP servers in the local region like US.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sorry if anything i said came off the wrong way. What I'm really trying to say is....... I'm no pro me<tiny. Anyway tiny is right I'm just trying to help the community. This zip will not help you if your not getting a lock at all. IMO it will help you get a faster lock if you aren't already.


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tried the zip...didnt speed up my GPS lock (on latest cm 10.1 toro). I tend to get a lock after 5 minutes or so.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

If you are into gpsconf tweaks, you should read this: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28989-The-End-All-Be-All-Guide-to-Your-GPS.

Take away lesson, gpsconf tweaks can help if the person who tweaks knows what they are doing. Frankly, I've found most tweaks to be suspect and a few that really f things up. Stock, on the other hand, has always worked for me.


----------

